# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  پر کردن یک فیلد در یک فرم

## zarinnjan

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان, من در مجتمع فنی شعبه سعادت اباد کلاس برنامه نویسی میرم و در حال حاضر کلاسای جاوا رو میگذرونم, از دوستانی که در این فیلد مهارت دارند یه سوال دارم, برای پر کردن یک فیلد, در یک فرم به صورتی که فقط امکان تایپ کاراکتر باشد یعنی عدد نتواند بگذارد, کسی میتونه راهنماییم کنه ؟

----------

